# Klonopin and alcohol



## NeverEverEnds (Mar 16, 2007)

Should the mix simply never be touched, i was just recently prescribed klonopin (1.0mg daily)- works very well for me, in the past couple days iv rented games from blockbuster, got taco bell, applied for jobs--- which are landmarks for me considering i had been locked in my house for about 6 months.

But i drink every weekend, may seem immature to some but im still young, maybe one day ill snap out of it. Has anyone every drank on klonopin? Exactly how dangerous is drinking with this drug in your system? Please dont think im asking this in regards of getting f^ck3d up. Im asking because im concerned.


----------



## jessr421 (Mar 29, 2007)

i have not but on other posts people have said that you get really really sleep... and who wants that... you wont be the life of the party if thats the case! you'll be looking for a bed! ha... 

my doc prescribed me ativan, similar to klonpin i believe my doc said that i really shouldnt... becasuse it makes the effects of alchol tremedlsy
she didnt describe the degree
but imagine everyone is on their 1st drink and your drunk as a skunk.... 
that wont do to much for your SA! 
good luck... if you try it, let us know how it works for you, it might be different!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

yea, i made that stupid mistake today, actually. i took like 2mg klonopin today, and kinda forgot. right now, i just drove home from my friends house after playing a game of ruit (prob drank like 12 beers), and i am not feeling up for the rest of the night. i just wanna lay down in my bed, listen to some relaxing music, and eventually pass out. the only problem is that it's only 8:08pm!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin and alcohol*



LDG 124 said:


> yea, i made that stupid mistake today, actually. i took like 2mg klonopin today, and kinda forgot. right now, i just drove home from my friends house after playing a game of ruit (prob drank like 12 beers), and i am not feeling up for the rest of the night. i just wanna lay down in my bed, listen to some relaxing music, and eventually pass out. the only problem is that it's only 8:08pm!


12 beers and 2mgs of clonazepam and you try to get behind the wheel of a car? what were you thinking? you could have killed someone


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh no, another alcoholic


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

I just jerking your chain. You might want to cut back on the beers. 12 is way too much. Especially with klonopin in the mix.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

For me, those two are a no-no. I tried it once and never again. Luckily I had friends who cared for me otherwise I would've been thrown into the drunk tank.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes absolutely you can drink on Klon (even though ppl dont recommend it)

Im in college and on Klon and the best advice I can give you is try not to drink for the first 2 weeks. After that youll have a high enough tolerance so it wont really affect you as much.

Than just realize when you DO drink you'll just get drunk a little quicker than normal, thats all. I didnt wait the 2 weeks and actually when to the bar like 4 days after I started Klon and the only think I noticed was I got drunk a little quicker and was just a tad more sleepy.

Other than that its not really a big deal imo.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin and alcohol*



No Limit said:


> For me, those two are a no-no. I tried it once and never again. Luckily I had friends who cared for me otherwise I would've been thrown into the drunk tank.


Id bet $100 it was a large amount of alcohol that resulted in your condition, not a mix of alcohol and Klon.

Klon loses its physical affects very quickly. And again if you know your gonna be drinking people should use common sense and take their dose of Klon as far before they plan on drinking as they possibly can on that day. Dont take one than wash it down with a shot.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think I ever mixed Klonopin & alcohol, simply because I didn't start drinking till I was on Xanax. Given that all benzos are very much the same, I'll give you my story. Keep in mind that I merely state what I've done and I in no way suggest nor endorse that others do the same.

I take 10 mg of Xanax a day -- the maximum recommended dose & 5 of the largest Xanax tablets they make. I've been described as a "Xanax muncher" on SAS, a term I don't mind as it's accurate.

I have mixed alcohol and Xanax without any problems. They are both CNS depressants so they should in theory have an additive effect as in booze + benzos = more than either one alone.

Those who get into trouble while drinking on benzos are likely drinking too much to start with and would have trouble even without the help of benzos. My advice: drink only in moderation if you choose to drink and that advice would go for anybody on benzos or not.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin and alcohol*



Jimiam said:


> Oh no, another alcoholic


far from it


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin and alcohol*



Noca said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > yea, i made that stupid mistake today, actually. i took like 2mg klonopin today, and kinda forgot. right now, i just drove home from my friends house after playing a game of ruit (prob drank like 12 beers), and i am not feeling up for the rest of the night. i just wanna lay down in my bed, listen to some relaxing music, and eventually pass out. the only problem is that it's only 8:08pm!
> ...


that's the problem, i wasn't thinking


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Klonopin and alcohol*



LDG 124 said:


> Jimiam said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, another alcoholic
> ...


Depends on the definition of alcoholic one chooses to go with. 12 drinks at one time does strike me as excessive. That's over a gallon of beer -- one gallon + 1 pint to be exact. You must really have been thristy. The fact that you're underage also doesn't look good when making the "I'm not an alcoholic" argument.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin and alcohol*



UltraShy said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > Jimiam said:
> ...


seeing 12 beers in those units is quite shocking (1 gallon+). however, alcoholism is defined as a disorder that persistently interferes with everyday life. first off, it does not interfere with my everyday life, simply because i don't drink everyday. i am a social drinker, therefore i usually drink on the weekends (friday night/saturday night). also, there is no physical addiction whatsoever, since i can easily not drink without problems (5 days out of 7, i never drink). an important thing to understand is that many of you have grown up in different time periods. let me be the first to tell you that the generation i am growing up in drinks more than any other generation i know of (probably even more than people who grew up in the care-free 60's). alcohol has become the life of every party, and come high school, everyone drinks. and from what i hear, the situation only grows worse once you hit college. there is no such thing as moderate drinking anymore for people my age, because people who drink, drink to get drunk. 
IMO, this entire issue is a reflection of the drinking age, and how people are going to want something that they can't have (i.e. alcohol), and so when they do get their hands on it they are gonna want to abuse it. having grown up in europe, i am well aware of the social differences that are present in different countries regarding alcohol, and i can tell you that in a country where alcohol will be served to a 14 year old, that individual will grow to appreciate alcohol and savor the taste of wine, instead of busting a nut at the site of vodka and trying to take as many shots as possible in the shortest amount of time possible before their parents catch them. but this is a completely different argument.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

klonapin increases the effects of alcahol, I think both together in moderation are OK


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin and alcohol*



Rob said:


> No Limit said:
> 
> 
> > For me, those two are a no-no. I tried it once and never again. Luckily I had friends who cared for me otherwise I would've been thrown into the drunk tank.
> ...


Well I can only tell you about my experience. I didn't wash Klonopin down with my alcohol, as you say, but I did take 1mg hours before I went drinking. I guess feeling too relaxed at that time made me make a poor decision in buying too many shots within a short period of time. BTW, I don't take Klonopin anymore. It's not something to be proud of, but I can certainly take on drinks with the rest of them when I'm not taking a benzo.


----------



## Douleur (Apr 1, 2007)

Benzos increase absorbtion of alcohol in blood. So u can drink one beer and become very drunk from my own experience. Careful.


----------



## Fallout (May 26, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin and alcohol*



Noca said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > yea, i made that stupid mistake today, actually. i took like 2mg klonopin today, and kinda forgot. right now, i just drove home from my friends house after playing a game of ruit (prob drank like 12 beers), and i am not feeling up for the rest of the night. i just wanna lay down in my bed, listen to some relaxing music, and eventually pass out. the only problem is that it's only 8:08pm!
> ...


look at that mans avitar, It could have been much worse!

Klonopin and either?


----------



## Scott77 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have done it before on accident. I took 0.5 (which is the dosage that works for me) at work that day. Then we had a happy hour right after work. I only 2 beers but it hit me like a ton of bricks. Usually 2 beers might give me a slight buzz, but this time I was afraid to stand up. I was fine, though, but just really buzzing.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

i've never noticed much difference whilst drinking on klonopin. 
drinking on remeron however... whooooo


----------



## NeverEverEnds (Mar 16, 2007)

*re: Well i did it*

Definitly made a difference. I was on 3 mgs total which is way high for me (i was NOT being abusive, but i took a dose of 1.5 earlier that day because i was going for job interviews, which eventually wore off so i took another 1.5 to go out.) I had a few swigs of vodka and whisky, and planned on drinking a "couple" beers at my friends which turned into a few more swigs of vodka and beer pong(lost count at around 10).

I was way drunker then everyone else. At one point i tripped into the wall face first at knee level (pretty dramatic). But other then that i felt simply drunker then i should be. Tired as hell. I didnt feel @$#!%* but definitly stumbly drunk(which i barly ever get). And the next morning felt like i was extremly hung over (obviously) as well as very sedated (not fun).

Had a designated driver so gettin home was fine.

I do not recommend drinking while taking klonopin, but am sharing my personal experience.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin and alcohol*



UltraShy said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > Jimiam said:
> ...


In that regards, Id suppose a good 70% of my peers/social group are alcoholics lol.


----------



## BJH1988 (Mar 12, 2007)

IF your gonna drink Alcohol on Klonopin, you might as well just drink gasoline.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 8, 2011)

Douleur said:


> Benzos increase absorbtion of alcohol in blood. So u can drink one beer and become very drunk from my own experience. Careful.


totally false,


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

the funny thing is that if i take clonazepam early in the day and have 1-2 shots at night i do not feel the alcohol at all but my confidence and it seems the 'benzo' effect is hightened and im very comfortable with my self

and i can drink as much as i usually do without meds, however if i took it at the same time that would most likely mean disaster.


----------



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

Strange enough benzo's with alcohol does nothing different for me than if I take alcohol alone. And I drink 10 beers or something while on ativan.


----------



## Jitters28 (Dec 18, 2010)

Jimiam said:


> Oh no, another alcoholic


I'm scared to have anything more than a beer and a shot. My father was a severe alcoholic right before I was born when he was suffering from depression, like I am now.

So for me, anything mixed with alcohol is probably a bad idea, let alone pills.


----------

